# BFN TODAY 3/5 DEVASTATED



## Noo (Apr 29, 2005)

TODAY ME AND DH ARE EXTREMELY UPSET.
WE ARE TRYING AGAIN IN 3 MONTHS.

WE ARE AT LEEDS BUT DOES ANYONE KNOW OF THE HOSPITAL WITH THE BEST SUCCESS RATE, NOT SURE WHETHER TO STAY AT LEEDS OR GO SOMEWHERE ELSE AS WE WILL HAVE TO PAY NEXT TIME.

GOOD LUCK AND   TO ALL GOING THROUGH A CYCLE

BEST WISHES

JEANETTE XX


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Jeanette, so sorry hun  

are you at lgi or jimmy's ? 

i had 2 cycles at jimmy's sadly both bfn. i would say it will probably be cheaper to stay where you are as a new hospital will probably want to repeat all tests. plus it probably will be quicker if you stay put

i would see what they have to say at your follow up appointment and if you are not happy then think about changing hossies

good luck 

pam xx


----------



## Raggy (Jan 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the BFN.

I'm afraid I don't know any clinics up there but I hope it goes better for you next time.

Raggy            x


----------



## Noo (Apr 29, 2005)

THANKS GIRLS

I AM AT LGI THEY GOT 10 EGGS AND ONLY 1 WAS MATURE.  MY DH HAS TAKEN THE NEWS BAD AND BLAMES THE HOSPITAL ALTHOUGH I KNOW THESE THINGS HAPPEN.

HOPE I CAN CONVINCE HIM THAT LIFE IS A ***** SOMETIMES AND WE HAVE TO KEEP TRYING

THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT

LOVE JEANETTE XX


----------



## RachelCorlett (Nov 25, 2003)

So sorry to hear of your devastating news. I too tested today and it was negative, we are absolutely shattered. I feel like we have lost a pregnancy again, I never thought I would feel this bad. 
Anyway, we don't know what to do next, we have 3 frozen embies, this was our first IVF cycle and we don't know an awful lot about FET. When I asked the clinic if we would have a follow up meeting with the consultant, she said that because everything went so smoothly throughout the whole process that he wouldn't be able to advise us of much. Do you think we ought to speak to someone or is there no point?

Rachel


----------



## Noo (Apr 29, 2005)

RACHEL,

SO SORRY YOUR IN THE SAME BOAT. I THINK THEY SHOULD ATLEAST OFFER YOU THE CHANCE TO SPEAK TO SOMEONE TO PUT YOUR MIND AT REST.

HOPEFULLY YOUR FROZEN EMBRYOS ARE FIGHTERS AND GET YOU A   WHEN YOU TRY AGAIN.


TRY TO KEEP YOUR CHIN UP AS IT RARELY HAPPENS FIRST TIME UNLESS YOU ARE EXTREMELY LUCKY

IT OBVIOUSLY WAS'NT MEANT TO BE FOR US THIS TIME AROUND

SENDING YOU AND DH LOTS OF LOVE AND LUCK AND    FOR NEXT TIME

LOVE JEANETTE XX


----------



## KimE (Sep 5, 2002)

I too have just got a BFN today  

Rachel, i am so sorry  

Jeanette, i am at LGI with Prof Balen. I had 11 eggs and only 7 mature, and only 2 fertilised.....hubby isn't convinced that they did their best job either    

Kim x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awwwww   sorry about your bfn kim, was this your first go ? do they have any ideas what they could do different next time ? 

good luck for the future hun

pam xx


----------



## KimE (Sep 5, 2002)

Pam, i haven't spoken to them about it yet, that was just what the embryologist said. She said next cycle could be better (so in my books that could mean worse too) I think we will discuss ICSI when we have our follow up appointment in a couple of weeks.

Hubby is making me go for my beta tomorrow...he won't believe it until the cons tells him  

Kim x


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Kim,

So sorry  . As you know I got a BFN on Monday and it still hurts a lot. Going to work tomorrow, but I'm feeling very down, but trying to stay +ve.

Jeanette and Pam - hope you both are feeling a bit better. I think it is very important to have closure, and to discuss any questions you have with your clinic as soon as you feel up to it.

Rach - Best wishes with your frosties, there are many women who go on to get BFPs with FET, so all is not lost. Good Luck and hope that the next cycle works, sending you some +ve vibes.

Ladies, it has to be said that we are soooo brave to go through a treatment cycle. I just want to remind you of how brave you've all been. You should be proud that you have the courage to go through this.

A *Big Well Done* to you and DH's
's/DP's for taking on the challenge. Its no ones fault that this cycle hasn't worked out for us, and it doesn't mean that our next cycles are any less likely to work. 

Sending out some +ve vibes ~~~~~~~~~~~~~to heal our heart aches and pains. We're not defeated...O.K a bit deflated  but *not* defeated  !!!

LOL Gen xOx


----------



## KimE (Sep 5, 2002)

Gen, what a lovely post. Sat here   and i didn't think i had any tears left. It's quite obvious that you will be a wonderful mummy, and hopefully very soon.

Rachel and Jeanette, hope you are ok   

Hi Pam  

 

Kim x


----------



## RachelCorlett (Nov 25, 2003)

Kim and Gen - thanks for your kind thoughts. I am so sorry to hear your news as well. I am trying to throw myself into work at the moment, but I am a teacher therefore have the whole of the summer to deal with all this!

Just read on another thread that you have gone on holiday Kim - hope you are having a ball, it is much deserved.

My thoughts are with you all and wish you all the luck in the world for your next cycles. I admire your strength and determination to keep going through this emotional and physical rollercoaster.

Rach


----------

